# Baxter State Park: 4 day trek. [Jan 2003]



## climbit (Feb 3, 2003)

What: 179 trip photos.
Where: Baxter State Park
Who: Eclectic group of 7
When: Jan 22-25, 2003

Sorry no summit photos.. high winds kept us off the top.. 
But plenty of photos of the mountain.. 3 clear days to soak it all in.

Baxter State Park Photos

Enjoy!

S.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2003)

Moving to General Hiking...


----------



## pedxing (Feb 6, 2003)

*Great Pics*

I enjoyed the pics and was particulalry interested since I'll be dragging a sled around in the same neighborhood soon.  Any comments on the gear your group took, what worked... what people regretted taking?  How did the bladder with drinking tube work out?  What brand sleds did you use? (I notice you had the bar in the front of the sled and no other cross bars - what design did you use to adapt the sleds, or were they ready made?).


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 6, 2003)

GREAT PICTURES!


----------

